# ESCALANTE UPDATE 3-31-19



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey - just a heads up. Escalante is getting ready to go and it will probably go big this year. We were up there climbing this weekend and it was cold and we got snowed out today - but even with the cold temps the river is coming up and is getting muddy. There is a bunch of low to moderately high elevation snow just waiting to go. There was evidence that it has been up high enough to run recently. I'll bet with the higher temps coming that it will be runnable by next weekend. Keep your fingers crossed !


Tom


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Good to know, thanks Tom, I've been wondering what's going on out there.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Had a friend who just ran it in a packraft this past week and took out yesterday, said it goes currently but it was rather bony.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Went up there yesterday (weds) in the afternoon. Only day i had all week with the time. It had been cloudy most of the day and as such there wasn't any melt going on. Bone zone. Only looked at the takeout gorge before leaving, because there wasn't enough water to even scrape down any of those drops.

Forecast is for high pressure and warm temps Friday, then cloudy again Sat. High pressure Sun/Mon, then cloudy Tues. Starting out as the dreaded 'trickle off'. Hopefully in a week or so we get into some extended high pressure to bring it up for real.

May take a look again on Monday if the forecast holds -- if interested ping me at mike.curiak at gmail.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Keep in mind that there are two Escalantes; one in S Utah, one S of Grand Junction. 
My guess is that there is some confusion going on in this thread.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Looking good to run tomorrow PM.

If anyone's interested or already going, ping me.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks Tom! Keep us updated, it’s been a while for that to run.


----------



## benjaminmw89 (Sep 4, 2015)

We should certainly clarify who is discussing what run? CO or UT?


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

benjaminmw89 said:


> We should certainly clarify who is discussing what run? CO or UT?


I think I was the only "lost" one and assumed the Ut Escalante....I now realize everyone is talking about the Co Escalante.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Definitely Escalante Creek in Colorado.

A glance at the barometer gauges right now says it's in pretty solid. Likely to drop with inbound cold temps tonight, but it'll be back next week, and the week after...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I've gotta ask. Barometer gauges?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

KSC said:


> I've gotta ask. Barometer gauges?



Start with the flow at the Gunny @ GJ gauge. 

Subtract Gunny @ Delta.

And subtract Uncompahgre at Delta.

If what's left is >500, it's an ELF flow.

>700 is good for sallies like me that enjoy the top 3/4 of the run but have yet (yet!) to run the takeout gorge.

>1000 and it's all on, pretty healthy from what I can tell.

I've only been paddling it for ~5 years, so take this with a grain of salt worthy of such noob forecasting. There are certainly nuances to this -- like timing when each diurnal bump hits each gauge -- but the above is a good start.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Looks like she's about to pop. Recent visuals? Is anybody headed out there Fri-Sun?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

jmack said:


> Looks like she's about to pop. Recent visuals? Is anybody headed out there Fri-Sun?


Agreed, especially given temps the next few days.

Hoping to be there Sat, but Sun more likely.


----------



## T-Boss (Sep 17, 2008)

planning on camping there friday through sunday with the family. Will have my boat and hope flows rise!


----------



## vicmaj (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone who is there this weekend please take a visual! And share!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

ran it today mid-day. maybe medium to medium low?

the groups that ran it yesterday said it was higher yesterday.

warming up this week -- will be back to medium quick and then higher toward the end of the week.


----------



## Ninja_Nico (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like it's on for this weekend? Any thoughts if rain tomorrow in delta will help or hurt flows? As in cold with snow at higher elevations.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Ninja_Nico said:


> Looks like it's on for this weekend? Any thoughts if rain tomorrow in delta will help or hurt flows? As in cold with snow at higher elevations.




Be careful, there is a kayak pinned in there but I cannot recall the exact location. At flows we had last weekend it was completely covered and we didn't even see it. Maybe MikeC remembers the location.


----------



## Tom R Chamberlain (Mar 13, 2005)

Yup - sorry about the confusion. Escalante Creek near Delta Colorado


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

AzPackrafter said:


> Be careful, there is a kayak pinned in there but I cannot recall the exact location. At flows we had last weekend it was completely covered and we didn't even see it. Maybe MikeC remembers the location.


The kayak is in the pin-spot the left side of waterslide- WHERE NO ONE SHOULD EVER BE. 

Hot tip- if the center boof at waterslide is dry with a log sitting on top of it, don't try to run the boof or you will fall into the pin spot. Run the right channel instead.


----------



## MilesSmall (Jun 8, 2013)

*Kayaker new to GJ.*

Hey all I am new to GJ and don't know any boaters round here but was hoping to get some Escalate laps this weekend and hopefully after work through the season. Thanks!

Miles


----------



## vicmaj (Apr 21, 2009)

Flow was high in mornings this weekend. Padded side of good during the day. It was hot with some rain up high?

Some wood for sure moving around and pinned kayak moved down to the falls, far, far left side underneath boulder.


----------



## crackeryaker (Oct 15, 2003)

mikesee said:


> ran it today mid-day. maybe medium to medium low?
> 
> the groups that ran it yesterday said it was higher yesterday.
> 
> warming up this week -- will be back to medium quick and then higher toward the end of the week.


Pac raft has a nice line, sweet!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I have to go to Montrose tomorrow so I'm sticking around through Sunday at Escalante. Come find me at the takeout and paddle the best class 4 in Colorado with me.


----------



## kreykedj (Mar 23, 2015)

Ran it yesterday evening at the low point in daily fluctuations. Still a great level, maybe high side of medium/low side of high. 

Of note, the huge log that was a mandatory portage has flushed and been deposited in a great spot. Whatever high flows ripped through there within the last two weeks had to have been impressive. In the lower gorge there were debris piles 6-7' above the current solid water level. 

Anyways, it's all clean so enjoy a top to bottom run without getting out of your boat. If it rises high again that all may change though.


----------



## MilesSmall (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone know if its still running? If so anybody heading up there anytime soon? I would love to get an after work lap! GJ boaters???


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

It’s still running. Ran it today at a solid medium flow and hot weather.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

was the boof at waterslide in?


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Boof is not in anymore. The fin is starting to get exposed and it looks like the end of the season is nigh for Escalante. It’s slowly dropping and it’s hot out. Fun fact: Tyler is there


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

jeffsssmith said:


> Boof is not in anymore. The fin is starting to get exposed and it looks like the end of the season is nigh for Escalante. It’s slowly dropping and it’s hot out. Fun fact: Tyler is there



Had the morning free and had some optimism that we could sneak one last run in.

Alas we drove all the way out but didn't bother putting in. Looked more like boat abuse than a good time.

Amazing how long it lasted this year.


----------

